
SynBioHub: A Design Repository for People Designing Biological Constructs - indescions_2018
https://synbiohub.org/
======
indescions_2018
Link to companion paper:

SynBioHub: A Standards-Enabled Design Repository for Synthetic Biology

[http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/acssynbio.7b00403](http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/acssynbio.7b00403)

